# Send0 will be promoted to Moderator



## mugzy (Aug 26, 2021)

All,

The forum here is growing rapidly with new members. If it was the winter months it would be growing even faster, I do believe now is the time to get the structure in order as fall is right around the corner.

Send0 has all of the traits needed to be a strong moderator here at UG and it has been mutually agreed upon by the staff he will be our next moderator here at UG.

Please congratulate Send0. Thank you Send0 for agreeing to help keep UG the best.


----------



## FearThaGear (Aug 26, 2021)

Congrats @Send0


----------



## The Phoenix (Aug 26, 2021)

Congrats @Send0! Looks like someone made it all the way up the scrotum pole!?!? Who do I have to blow, I mean know - to get “A Head”?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 1bigun11 (Aug 26, 2021)

Congrats Send0!


----------



## CJ (Aug 26, 2021)

Congratulations @Send0.

Well deserved, you'll be great!!!


----------



## DEADlifter (Aug 26, 2021)

Congrats, @Send0


----------



## eazy (Aug 26, 2021)

congrats.


----------



## flenser (Aug 26, 2021)

congrats


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 26, 2021)

Nice job @Send0


----------



## AlleyFox (Aug 26, 2021)

Congrats @Send0.


----------



## rawdeal (Aug 26, 2021)

GOOD!  I was worried we were gonna overwork CJ, who was an excellent choice.
Choosing ExcellentChoice v2.0 to help keep the board running as it should is a 2nd excellent choice.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 26, 2021)

Mugzy sure can pick them let me tell ya


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 26, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> Mugzy sure can pick them let me tell ya


He's the best at this IMO!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 26, 2021)

I agree


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 26, 2021)

Congratulations sendo do a good job


----------



## Jin (Aug 26, 2021)

I can see the writing on the wall….

<Jin has left the chat>

Congrats and well earned!


----------



## Yaya (Aug 26, 2021)

Congrats.. good work


----------



## Jonjon (Aug 27, 2021)

Thanks for all you guys do


----------



## transcend2007 (Aug 27, 2021)

There goes the neighborhood ... lol 

Congrats ... !!!


----------



## sfw509 (Aug 27, 2021)

Congrats @Send0 

Very well deserved.


----------



## Send0 (Aug 27, 2021)

Thanks everyone. I'm happy to have an opportunity to be a able to contribute back to the board. I really enjoy the sense of community I get from the members of UGBB, that I don't really get from other places. I really think this place and the people who make it up are special.

Now then... I will say that I can be bribed if anyone should ever try to do so... *wink wink*. Kidding 😅


----------



## Send0 (Aug 27, 2021)

Or maybe I wasn't kidding.   🤔


----------



## The Phoenix (Aug 27, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Thanks everyone. I'm happy to have an opportunity to be a able to contribute back to the board. I really enjoy the sense of community I get from the members of UGBB, that I don't really get from other places. I really think this place and the people who make it up are special.
> 
> Now then... I will say that I can be bribed if anyone should ever try to do so... *wink wink*. Kidding 😅


You deserve it.  You go out of your way and are very cool.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Aug 27, 2021)

Congrats @Send0 

You'll make a great mod. Thanks for being willing to put in the work.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 27, 2021)

Good deal Send0! 

Sounds like a great choice, and yeah CJ has been overworked lol.


----------



## slicwilly2000 (Aug 27, 2021)

Congrats!

Slic.


----------



## rawdeal (Aug 27, 2021)

Jin said:


> I can see the writing on the wall….
> 
> <Jin has left the chat>
> 
> Congrats and well earned!


I can see the intended humor here, but don't take any *full *time job offers until the time is right. You are, and always will be, a legend here ... we can wait


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 27, 2021)

Well this board has officially turned to crap.  Thanks a lot @Send0.
Naw, J/K.  @Send0 seems like solid choice.
I think out of everyone here I have probably 'liked' his posts the most. Congrats @Send0


----------



## ftf (Aug 27, 2021)

Excellent choice. Another great mod.


----------



## Spongy (Aug 27, 2021)

but is he familiar with the peanut butter f*ck sock?  

Welcome aboard!


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 27, 2021)

So you know about the cummy socks?


----------



## metsfan4life (Aug 27, 2021)

Congrats @Send0  you’ll do an awesome job.


----------



## Patriot1405 (Aug 27, 2021)

Congratulations SendO!!


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 27, 2021)

Well done @Send0  ! Congrats!


----------



## Trump (Aug 27, 2021)

Congrats buddy


----------



## JakeRuss91 (Aug 27, 2021)

Congrats Sendo! I don't know you very well but enjoy the knowledge and humor you contribute here. You'll be a great mod!


----------



## BrotherIron (Aug 27, 2021)

Welcome to the Team


----------



## Send0 (Aug 27, 2021)

Spongy said:


> but is he familiar with the peanut butter f*ck sock?
> 
> Welcome aboard!


I'm intrigued.... tell me more about this peanut butter sock cum dumpster. I'm sure my upcoming blast will open my mind to new and exciting ideas to engage my pp area 😎


----------



## CJ (Aug 27, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I'm intrigued.... tell me more about this peanut butter sock cum dumpster. I'm sure my upcoming blast will open my mind to new and exciting ideas to engage my pp area 😎


Here we go..... 🤣


----------



## JakeRuss91 (Aug 27, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I'm intrigued.... tell me more about this peanut butter sock cum dumpster. I'm sure my upcoming blast will open my mind to new and exciting ideas to engage my pp area 😎


Would also like to know, not for me for a friend


----------



## CJ (Aug 27, 2021)

Tilltheend's Love for Peanut Butter
					

Since he wants to keep making fake accounts, I'm finally going to go ahead and post this up. He posted this a long long time ago and has been carefully preserved for years...  Please enjoy.  friday night i didn't sleep, had too much energy, i had to work this saturday,first saturday in a long...



					www.ugbodybuilding.com


----------



## JakeRuss91 (Aug 27, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Tilltheend's Love for Peanut Butter
> 
> 
> Since he wants to keep making fake accounts, I'm finally going to go ahead and post this up. He posted this a long long time ago and has been carefully preserved for years...  Please enjoy.  friday night i didn't sleep, had too much energy, i had to work this saturday,first saturday in a long...
> ...


Ummm


----------



## CJ (Aug 27, 2021)

JakeRuss91 said:


> Ummm


Don't knock it until you've tried it.


----------



## JakeRuss91 (Aug 27, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Don't knock it until you've tried it.


Thank the lord I have a gf or I most lent would lol


----------



## Send0 (Aug 27, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Tilltheend's Love for Peanut Butter
> 
> 
> Since he wants to keep making fake accounts, I'm finally going to go ahead and post this up. He posted this a long long time ago and has been carefully preserved for years...  Please enjoy.  friday night i didn't sleep, had too much energy, i had to work this saturday,first saturday in a long...
> ...


Omg... I'm dying over here 😂. That is gold


----------



## biggerben692000 (Aug 28, 2021)

Just what I need, someone else to give me grief. I thrive with no supervision or rules. Congrats.


----------



## GSgator (Aug 28, 2021)

Congratulations


----------



## Send0 (Aug 28, 2021)

biggerben692000 said:


> Just what I need, someone else to give me grief. I thrive with no supervision or rules. Congrats.


Lucky for you, I prefer to be hands off as much as I can be. Don't think you'll be catching any grief from me brother....

... Or maybe you will 🤔. Kidding brother.. kidding 😎


----------



## Blacktail (Aug 28, 2021)

Congratulations to you


----------



## The Phoenix (Aug 28, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Tilltheend's Love for Peanut Butter
> 
> 
> Since he wants to keep making fake accounts, I'm finally going to go ahead and post this up. He posted this a long long time ago and has been carefully preserved for years...  Please enjoy.  friday night i didn't sleep, had too much energy, i had to work this saturday,first saturday in a long...
> ...



Hilarious. When you thought you heard or saw it all, there’s always someone else that makes you wonder. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CJ (Aug 28, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Hilarious. When you thought you heard or saw it all, there’s always someone else that makes you wonder.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Bet you haven't read the thread where the guy pins his butthole. Yup.


----------



## Send0 (Aug 28, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Bet you haven't read the thread where the guy pins his butthole. Yup.


You mean I am not supposed to pin the anus? Why didn't anyone tell me? Am I just a joke to you guys? Like a clown? 😅


----------



## JakeRuss91 (Aug 28, 2021)

Send0 said:


> You mean I am not supposed to pin the anus? Why didn't anyone tell me? Am I just a joke to you guys? Like a clown? 😅


One might say, anus clown


----------



## Send0 (Aug 28, 2021)

JakeRuss91 said:


> One might say, anus clown


Anus clown, or a clown anus? 🤔


----------



## JakeRuss91 (Aug 28, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Anus clown, or a clown anus? 🤔


Which ever is more fun for you


----------



## The Phoenix (Aug 28, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Anus clown, or a clown anus?



Would an anus clown be something like a butt pirate?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Send0 (Aug 28, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Would an anus clown be something like a butt pirate?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Oooh! That's surprisingly deep, somehow..  in the butthole 😅


----------



## BustaCapps (Aug 28, 2021)

Congrats [mention]Send0 [/mention] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 28, 2021)

this is the second time Ive seen someone with less than a year on the forum get crowned Jin now sendO 

There are also a bunch of higher up colors that rarely even ever show up around here 

And when they do show up its always a heros welcome 

while dudes on here everyday keeping the place alive & interesting for years are still the same ole red humps 

Anyway no offense to  sendO hes a good dude 

But. ....


----------



## Adrenolin (Aug 29, 2021)

Hey Send0, I saw your blue name in the chat and thought my settings changed lol Congratulations on the promotion


John Ziegler said:


> this is the second time Ive seen someone with less than a year on the forum get crowned Jin now sendO
> 
> There are also a bunch of higher up colors that rarely even ever show up around here
> 
> ...


lol don't be jelly... modding a forum ain't what it's cracked up to be. Depending on the traffic of the forum and the activity of other staff it can be a part time job.


----------



## Send0 (Aug 29, 2021)

John Ziegler said:


> this is the second time Ive seen someone with less than a year on the forum get crowned Jin now sendO
> 
> There are also a bunch of higher up colors that rarely even ever show up around here
> 
> ...



No offense taken. If Jin was made a moderator in under a year of tenure, then I take this as a compliment considering his character and everything he does for us. Who's to say I can't aspire to be the same 😎

I'm happy to have an opportunity to be a mod,  but I feel the need to set some context for what a moderator is. I fear that some older members may see my change in status and hold animosity towards me or the board in general otherwise.

A moderator works for the board... handling member complaints, stopping fights between members, stopping spammers, fixing posts and threads, merging content, making new users feel welcome and included, we have to stay up with many threads at the same time.. even if they may not interest us. We do this daily, several hours every day.

Also, as a moderator we have to be much more controlled and meticulous in what we say and what we do. We have to find a balance to moderate without controlling. Meaning I cannot let my emotions enter in my responses anymore regardless of how someone talks or responds to me; again can be done with practice, but it's a behavior that has to be learned... harder than you may think.

So as you can see this is actually quite a bit of actual work, and it's not like moderators are paid _(to be clear I'm 100% fine with this)_. So we have to be willing to contribute even more of our free time to the board than we already do.

This place has made me feel so welcome, and contributed to my own life in different ways. Helping Mugzy to moderate the board is an honor I'm happy to fulfill, even when you consider some of the aspects of the role.

So while I am honored to be a mod; I also think people shouldn't associate it with being anointed to some holy level of recognition. I effectively see myself as a regular user who has accepted duties to perform work for the board that he loves.


----------



## Send0 (Aug 29, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> lol don't be jelly... modding a forum ain't what it's cracked up to be. Depending on the traffic of the forum and the activity of other staff it can be a part time job.


This guy right here gets it, and he didn't even have to read the novel that I wrote to understand what a mod actually encompasses 😎

Also, thanks for the kind words man. Much appreciated 😍


----------



## Flyingdragon (Aug 29, 2021)

Send0 said:


> No offense taken. If Jin was made a moderator in under a year of tenure, then I take this as a compliment considering his character and everything he does for us. Who's to say I can't aspire to be the same 😎
> 
> I'm happy to have an opportunity to be a mod,  but I feel the need to set some context for what a moderator is. I fear that some older members may see this and hold animosity otherwise.
> 
> ...


My eyes are full of tears, now back to jacking it....And yes I will use the same tissue for cleaning up the grand finale....


----------



## Send0 (Aug 29, 2021)

Flyingdragon said:


> My eyes are full of tears, now back to jacking it....And yes I will use the same tissue for cleaning up the grand finale....


Haha, thank you for re-steering this thread back on course... to it's pp-centric origins 😂


----------



## Spongy (Aug 29, 2021)

Send0 said:


> No offense taken. If Jin was made a moderator in under a year of tenure, then I take this as a compliment considering his character and everything he does for us. Who's to say I can't aspire to be the same 😎
> 
> I'm happy to have an opportunity to be a mod,  but I feel the need to set some context for what a moderator is. I fear that some older members may see my change in status and hold animosity towards me or the board in general otherwise.
> 
> ...



my guy, this response is exactly why you are a moderator. 

Being a moderator has nothing to do with status, it's simply a matter of whether or not someone has the temperament to handle the BS as well as enough of a general knowledge not to get in over your head or negatively contribute.  The moderator team we have now is fantastic and Send0 is a great fit.


----------



## lfod14 (Aug 29, 2021)

Congrats on getting up'd @Send0


----------



## weightlossburn (Aug 29, 2021)

With great power comes great responsibility


----------



## Pooh6369 (Aug 30, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Tilltheend's Love for Peanut Butter
> 
> 
> Since he wants to keep making fake accounts, I'm finally going to go ahead and post this up. He posted this a long long time ago and has been carefully preserved for years...  Please enjoy.  friday night i didn't sleep, had too much energy, i had to work this saturday,first saturday in a long...
> ...


That's consider Wed night for me. I prefer jelly, but if I'm feeling a lil more sadistic use the crunchy PB. 
Congrats SendO!!!


----------



## DesertRose (Aug 30, 2021)

Congratulations @Send0, happy for you and seems very well deserved.


----------



## Send0 (Aug 30, 2021)

Thank you all... Seriously, everyone has been too kind, and I appreciate the gesture more than I can express in words  😍


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 30, 2021)

Send0 said:


> No offense taken. If Jin was made a moderator in under a year of tenure, then I take this as a compliment considering his character and everything he does for us. Who's to say I can't aspire to be the same 😎
> 
> I'm happy to have an opportunity to be a mod,  but I feel the need to set some context for what a moderator is. I fear that some older members may see my change in status and hold animosity towards me or the board in general otherwise.
> 
> ...


Where have u modded before ug?


----------



## mugzy (Aug 30, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> Where have u modded before ug?


The moderators here at UG are selected using several criteria. One of those criteria is they are not predesposed to previous experience moderating a forum. They must be fair, impartial, honest, helpful, knowledgeable, respectful and humble. I and the rest of the staff will teach them to be a UG mod.

UG mods are one of a kind. They will not belittle, intimidate, ban or push sources as other forums do. They will not delete posts, cover for sources or accept free products. UG staff has integrity and respect new members as well as veterans the same.

I very much appreciate this staff. They are developed to be the best for this forum and the opposite of others in many ways.

@John Ziegler you do not have the basic traits to be considered a moderator. New members are the life blood of sustaining a forum for years and you treat them terribly. Many great forums have been killed by allowing people like you to disrespect new members and then they are left with only veteran members who no longer have anything to talk about and the forum then dies.

My vision for UG is to build and maintain a very active community that is sustainable and will stand the test of time. “Community” is how we do this. Respect is not an option it is a requirement here at UG


----------



## mugzy (Aug 30, 2021)

I have more however I need to jump on a plane….


----------



## BigGameHunter (Aug 30, 2021)

Congratulations Send0


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 30, 2021)

me not being the moderator makes sense to me

out of all the other guys around here to choose from 

to  crown a great privilege & a great honor to 

you choose sendO 

that doesn't make sense to me I'm not seeing it


----------



## mugzy (Aug 30, 2021)

John Ziegler said:


> me not being the moderator makes sense to me
> 
> out of all the other guys around here to choose from
> 
> ...


You don’t have to. Only I have to see it.


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 30, 2021)

mugzy said:


> You don’t have to. Only I have to see it.


that is true but he doesn't appear to have  earned it imo


----------



## snake (Aug 30, 2021)

He's got my support!


----------



## Spear (Aug 30, 2021)

Congrats, @Send0 !


----------



## Send0 (Aug 30, 2021)

John Ziegler said:


> that is true but he doesn't appear to have  earned it imo


Who do you feel deserves it, and how do you know they weren't asked? Fact is you don't know either of those things. I'm not being a jerk here, it's just true you don't know what the selection process encompassed, or who was being considered.

Second question, what's the point in being upset by this? Have I made you angry personally and I just don't remember it? If not, then why not just wait and see, and let time be the judge on whether I do or don't deserve what you view to being some anointed position. _(It's really not the annointed "status" you perceive it to be. But I'm guessing you didn't read my post where I explained what a mod is and isn't)_

I'm fine with however you feel towards me, or what you think about me. Most here like me just fine... and even then I'm not in high school anymore, so I don't care about winning popularity contests.


----------



## Send0 (Aug 30, 2021)

Spear said:


> Congrats, @Send0 !


Thanks brother!


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 30, 2021)

@Send0 you are the subject, but not the focus of the issue 

it's not about whether or not I like you, I don't know you. 

I do know that you have been here less than a year though

& that alone doesn't seem fair for you to be so highly ranked 

& we all pretty much now bow to your sensei, to you


----------



## Trump (Aug 30, 2021)

John Ziegler said:


> that is true but he doesn't appear to have  earned it imo


From what I see it only seems like you have an issue with it. That should tell you something


----------



## Send0 (Aug 30, 2021)

John Ziegler said:


> @Send0 you are the subject, but not the focus of the issue
> 
> it's not about whether or not I like you, I don't know you.
> 
> ...


And what I wrote is still applicable even when taking me out of the equation.

You don't know what the selection process was, who was asked, and who was on the short list. You're making accusations based on assumptions you have bouncing around in your head cannon.

I don't want anyone to bow to me; I am a regular human being just like anyone else.. I am not special. What I want people to respect the place that Mugzy has created for us, and the very minimal rules he has put forth. Respecting this place, being warm to new users, and doing your best to adhere to the rules Mugzy created would be a far better use of the energy your putting out than how you are judging me... which by doing so you are also judging/questioning Mugzy. This is his board, he has a vision for what he wants for it's future, and as he said, this role requires a certain demeanor, personality, and level of open mindedness.

I'm done with this specific topic in this thread, and won't be responding any further to anyone who questions the selection made by Mugzy, or whether I am "deserving". I'm here to serve the community I love, and that's all that matters to me.


----------



## The Phoenix (Aug 30, 2021)

Are they paying you for it or special flavors?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Yaya (Aug 30, 2021)

My wife looks like Gene Wilder in young Frankenstein


----------



## The Phoenix (Aug 30, 2021)

Yaya said:


> My wife looks like Gene Wilder in young Frankenstein



I’ll take your word on it.  LULZ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Send0 (Aug 30, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Are they paying you for it or special flavors?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Unfortunately no money, or handy J's, in this gig. I wouldn't accept any money even if it did pay.... but make no mistake, I would totally accept the handy J's.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 30, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Unfortunately no money, or handy J's, in this gig. I wouldn't accept any money even if it did pay.... but make no mistake, I would totally accept the handy J's.


Bullshit u wouldn’t accept money


----------



## Spongy (Aug 30, 2021)

John Ziegler said:


> that is true but he doesn't appear to have  earned it imo


Confused about this statement. No one "earns" the title of moderator or the responsibilities that entails on this board. This is not a "good ol' boys" club at all.  

The easiest way to think about it is this:  Mods are selected based on whether or not they meet specific criteria for that specific position.  All of us have various strengths and weaknesses and Mugzy has put this team together with our input in such a way that we balance one another out.

It's simply a business decision that is made with the overall health and growth of the board in mind.  

Nothing but love to you Johnny Z, just want to make sure there's a broader understanding of how moderators are selected in case there was confusion.


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 30, 2021)

she looks more like Lars Ulrich back in the garage days


----------



## Flyingdragon (Aug 30, 2021)

Spongy said:


> Confused about this statement. No one "earns" the title of moderator or the responsibilities that entails on this board. This is not a "good ol' boys" club at all.
> 
> The easiest way to think about it is this:  Mods are selected based on whether or not they meet specific criteria for that specific position.  All of us have various strengths and weaknesses and Mugzy has put this team together with our input in such a way that we balance one another out.
> 
> ...


So......I was told I am 2 good looking to be a mod, are looks part of the process?


----------



## Send0 (Aug 30, 2021)

Flyingdragon said:


> So......I was told I am 2 good looking to be a mod, are looks part of the process?


Confirmed.. I am ugly as sin, and I was told that was one of the 3 main criteria required.


----------



## Jin (Aug 30, 2021)

Being a mod isn’t about seniority or rank. Hell, we’ve discussed brining in a mod from another site- that would have really set you off!

It’s mostly temperament and willingness and a bit of knowledge.

Considering I’ve met Send0 IRL and consider him a great friend, I will say unequivocally that he was the best choice for the board. Z, you’re my boy. If you want to discuss further we can do it through a friendly chat on PM.


----------



## Beserker (Aug 30, 2021)

Congratulations brother, if Jin says you’re worthy… then that should remove all doubts from anyone’s mind.  Thank you for stepping up!


----------



## ATLRigger (Aug 30, 2021)

Good work @Send0


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 31, 2021)

Jin said:


> Being a mod isn’t about seniority or rank. Hell, we’ve discussed brining in a mod from another site- that would have really set you off!
> 
> It’s mostly temperament and willingness and a bit of knowledge.
> 
> Considering I’ve met Send0 IRL and consider him a great friend, I will say unequivocally that he was the best choice for the board. Z, you’re my boy. If you want to discuss further we can do it through a friendly chat on PM.


@Jin  where in the fuck have you been ?


----------



## Bobbyloads (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## Jin (Aug 31, 2021)

John Ziegler said:


> @Jin  where in the fuck have you been ?


Oh boy. Complains but has no idea why I’ve been MIA for six weeks. Try to keep up Z. The info is out there.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Aug 31, 2021)

I'm not sure how some view the position of moderator on a board like ugbb? It quite honestly is a thankless job. Everyone is throwing around kind words and congrats. Nobody posting kind words has any serious issues right now. Or minor issues for that matter. 
When I say a "board like ugbb" I'm giving the board props. There is no salary. I'd have to look back in the thread it was being discussed on at another board but a few of the staff from ASF was over and the amount the owner/pusher man DImaggio paid his staff was discussed. The real $$ comes from the percs. Free gear from sponsors for any # of favors staff can do.
Way back around the turn of the century mugzy was a daily poster at elitefitness. He was involved in a discussion with TestFreak and some other future board owners about the future of the online Community and if I remember correctly, the majority was pro for profit forums. Whether that be from paid memberships or charging sponsors to sell product. Mugzy has always put the regular member first and even then was more than concerned...he knew money corrupts. 
Some make a living being full time staff at for pay boards. Try that here. Starvation would be a real concern. 

Having to deal with ego's and being the voice of reason can try anyone's patience. The folks here are serving the Community and giving up a part of their free time. They care about this board and its members. Some other part or person in their lives is not getting that time. Something or someone is losing. Its an honor yes, but it takes a special kind of person. Time is money where i come from. I hope I do my part serving the Community. Being a mod would not work out well for me. A man has to know his limitations.


----------



## TODAY (Aug 31, 2021)

As a member who has been around for a while, I have absolutely zero issue with this promotion.

As stated, Send0 seems to have just about all the character and personality traits that make for a good mod, regardless of how long he's been here.

For those of you who are uncomfortable with this decision, I offer the following:

1.Being a mod sucks ass most of the time. It can be a thankless job and a huge timesuck.
2. There is no tenure for mods around here. If Send0 turns out to be tyrant (or just shady, unfair, etc.) I have no doubt that he'll be demoted or banned just as quickly as anybody else would. Mugz does not fuck around.
3. Traffic has clearly increased around here and a number of mods have become less active and/or been demoted. As such, the position needed to be filled with a quickness and I personally don't think that there are any other members who better represent the ethic of the board better than Send0 does. Straight up: he was probably the best/most qualified option by far.


----------



## Adrenolin (Aug 31, 2021)

@biggerben692000 speaking of DiMaggio. That's one outlet I used to mod/rep for - Rob, John, Dave, and PJ. You're spot on though. I was awarded gear, supplements, and commission monthly for whoring and pimping their different lines. 

It was how I originally found UGBB, and for that I'm grateful.


----------



## transcend2007 (Aug 31, 2021)

The one constant in the universe it that you cannot please all of the people all of the time ... 

To be honest the decision has been made ... minor members with unwanted opinions should learn when to shut the F up ... the reality is no asked any of us if we agreed with the decision or for our permission  ... IT IS CALLED LEADERSHIP .. our job as members is to support the decision once its been made ... not question it regardless of our personal feelings ... 

How do people survive in the real world ... I thought every man new this ... we all have to make decisions ...the last thing needed is irrelevant back bencher second guessing it .... if this would happened in my organization I would have dealt with unwanted opinion far more harshly .... this of course is why Mugzy is the benevolent ruler here ... because of his ability not to lower himself to a lower level .. .


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 31, 2021)

Jin said:


> Oh boy. Complains but has no idea why I’ve been MIA for six weeks. Try to keep up Z. The info is out there.





transcend2007 said:


> The one constant in the universe it that you cannot please all of the people all of the time ...
> 
> To be honest the decision has been made ... minor members with unwanted opinions should learn when to shut the F up ... the reality is no asked any of us if we agreed with the decision or for our permission  ... IT IS CALLED LEADERSHIP .. our job as members is to support the decision once its been made ... not question it regardless of our personal feelings ...
> 
> How do people survive in the real world ... I thought every man new this ... we all have to make decisions ...the last thing needed is irrelevant back bencher second guessing it .... if this would happened in my organization I would have dealt with unwanted opinion far more harshly .... this of course is why Mugzy is the benevolent ruler here ... because of his ability not to lower himself to a lower level .. .



so youre saying youre the type that will just stfu & follow suit regardless ?

 everyone oughta be like you ?


----------



## The Phoenix (Aug 31, 2021)

biggerben692000 said:


> I'm not sure how some view the position of moderator on a board like ugbb? It quite honestly is a thankless job. Everyone is throwing around kind words and congrats. Nobody posting kind words has any serious issues right now. Or minor issues for that matter.
> When I say a "board like ugbb" I'm giving the board props. There is no salary. I'd have to look back in the thread it was being discussed on at another board but a few of the staff from ASF was over and the amount the owner/pusher man DImaggio paid his staff was discussed. The real $$ comes from the percs. Free gear from sponsors for any # of favors staff can do.
> Way back around the turn of the century mugzy was a daily poster at elitefitness. He was involved in a discussion with TestFreak and some other future board owners about the future of the online Community and if I remember correctly, the majority was pro for profit forums. Whether that be from paid memberships or charging sponsors to sell product. Mugzy has always put the regular member first and even then was more than concerned...he knew money corrupts.
> Some make a living being full time staff at for pay boards. Try that here. Starvation would be a real concern.
> ...



Shhh!!! Don’t give away trade secrets LOL LULZ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jin (Aug 31, 2021)

John Ziegler said:


> so youre saying youre the type that will just stfu & follow suit regardless ?
> 
> everyone oughta be like you ?


This isn’t a democracy. We love to include you guys in decisions when we can. Mugzy likes to include staff in decisions when he can. At the end of the day this is a benevolent dictatorship.

We’re happy to have you state your thoughts and opinions, but the decision has been made and nothing will change that or our management style.

At the end of the day this is a free board provided by Mugzy. No one is owed anything (including me), but we get a lot. There’s nowhere better to go and you know it!


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Aug 31, 2021)

Congratulations man. That's pretty kool to know that moving up in the ranks here is determined by character, and not solely by how long you've been on the board.


----------



## The Phoenix (Aug 31, 2021)

Jin said:


> This isn’t a democracy. We love to include you guys in decisions when we can. Mugzy likes to include staff in decisions when he can. At the end of the day this is a benevolent dictatorship.
> 
> We’re happy to have you state your thoughts and opinions, but the decision has been made and nothing will change that or our management style.
> 
> At the end of the day this is a free board provided by Mugzy. No one is owed anything (including me), but we get a lot. There’s nowhere better to go and you know it!



True; even TID gone down. All the action and interaction is here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Send0 (Aug 31, 2021)

Iwanttestdecatren said:


> Congratulations man. That's pretty kool to know that moving up in the ranks here is determined by character, and not solely by how long you've been on the board.


Thanks man, that means a lot to me. Appreciate it.


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 31, 2021)

Jin said:


> This isn’t a democracy. We love to include you guys in decisions when we can. Mugzy likes to include staff in decisions when he can. At the end of the day this is a benevolent dictatorship.
> 
> We’re happy to have you state your thoughts and opinions, but the decision has been made and nothing will change that or our management style.
> 
> At the end of the day this is a free board provided by Mugzy. No one is owed anything (including me), but we get a lot. There’s nowhere better to go and you know it



it is the best  forum for sure

just wish it could stay a little more like it used to be 

A TOUGH BUISNESS


----------



## 1bigun11 (Aug 31, 2021)

John Ziegler said:


> it is the best  forum for sure
> 
> just wish it could stay a little more like it used to be
> 
> A TOUGH BUISNESS


The moral of this thread is don't fuck with Dr. D. David Schultz, lol


----------



## Flyingdragon (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## Send0 (Aug 31, 2021)

Flyingdragon said:


>


How the F did you get my picture!!! 😎


----------



## snake (Aug 31, 2021)

John Ziegler said:


> it is the best  forum for sure
> 
> just wish it could stay a little more like it used to be


Everything changes Z, what doesn't change with the times is selected for extinction. Do ol' Snakey a favor and give the man a shot; call it a favor for me.

Look at the last 2 mods we had; Jin and CJ. Both were not long standing members before getting the Mod job and look how well they both panned out.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Aug 31, 2021)

Send0 said:


> How the F did you get my picture!!! 😎


Grindr


----------



## Send0 (Aug 31, 2021)

Flyingdragon said:


> Grindr


Damn, guess I should have picked a different username than the one I picked here.

So, were you impressed 🍆? Interested? 😘


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 31, 2021)

Don’t take yourselves so seriously fellows .. It’s the internet and a juicemonkey site .. talk some shit piss a few people off help out on cycles .. that’s about it


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 31, 2021)

Let’s give sendo a shot at it before judging .I was a newb mod myself once but I was damn good


----------



## Flyingdragon (Aug 31, 2021)

Send0 said:


> How the F did you get my picture!!! 😎


Those glasses make u look super smart


----------



## Mhenshaw (Aug 31, 2021)

Wow... Congrats!!!


----------



## The Phoenix (Aug 31, 2021)

Send0 said:


> How the F did you get my picture!!!



I love the cap from the 90s….LULZ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DesertRose (Aug 31, 2021)

Send0 said:


> How the F did you get my picture!!! 😎



BRB, sliding into @Send0's PMs...


----------



## Send0 (Aug 31, 2021)

DesertRose said:


> BRB, sliding into @Send0's PMs...


Replied with noodz.. please don't be disappointed 😢


----------



## rawdeal (Aug 31, 2021)

I pretty much understood what BSP was saying back when he announced his departure, but I "feel" it more now.

That's kinda OT, cause all I feel about Send0 is good stuff ... I know he'll do well for UG.


----------



## DesertRose (Aug 31, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Replied with noodz.. please don't be disappointed 😢



Legit just broke the F5 button on my keyboard from overzealous refreshing... you lying TEASE.  😂  😭


----------



## CJ (Aug 31, 2021)

DesertRose said:


> Legit just broke the F5 button on my keyboard from overzealous refreshing... you lying TEASE.  😂  😭


Is F5 the zoom shortcut? 🔎🔎🔎🤣🤣🤣


----------



## DesertRose (Aug 31, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Is F5 the zoom shortcut? 🔎🔎🔎🤣🤣🤣



NAILED IT. 😂

My face right now:


----------



## CJ (Aug 31, 2021)

DesertRose said:


> NAILED IT. 😂
> 
> My face right now:


😳😳😳😳😳😳


----------



## Send0 (Aug 31, 2021)

DesertRose said:


> NAILED IT. 😂
> 
> My face right now:


I'm not sure if I should be scared or aroused 😳


----------



## DesertRose (Aug 31, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I'm not sure if I should be scared it aroused 😳



Inspiring Confused Fear-Boners: Achievement Unlocked 😘


----------



## The Phoenix (Aug 31, 2021)

Did you need to magnify in order for it to be visible?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zadek (Aug 31, 2021)

Eeeyyyy I know I’m late to this party but Congratulations SendO


----------



## Send0 (Aug 31, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Did you need to magnify in order for it to be visible?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


It's not small... I just have it configured for stealth mode. 😳


----------



## DesertRose (Aug 31, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Did you need to magnify in order for it to be visible?



Nah, it was more of a Steve Irwin style reaction. "CRIKEY! What a BEAUTY!"


----------



## JuiceTrain (Aug 31, 2021)

Enjoy the illustrious power of the Ban-Hammer 🔨


----------



## Determined (Aug 31, 2021)

Congrats!!


----------



## CJ (Aug 31, 2021)

JuiceTrain said:


> Enjoy the illustrious power of the Ban-Hammer 🔨


----------



## Send0 (Aug 31, 2021)

JuiceTrain said:


> Enjoy the illustrious power of the Ban-Hammer 🔨





CJ275 said:


>


If only I was strong enough to pick up a hammer. 😢


----------



## CJ (Aug 31, 2021)

Send0 said:


> If only I was strong enough to pick up a hammer. 😢


We'll give you the 5 lb kettlebell in the corner. It's still badass!


----------



## Send0 (Aug 31, 2021)

The ban kettlebell! Doesn't have the same ring to it 😂


----------



## HighHeater (Sep 1, 2021)

DesertRose said:


> Inspiring Confused Fear-Boners: Achievement Unlocked 😘


@Send0  I think she might have won’t the internet for today. Can we get that award achievement archived for you 👍


----------



## Spongy (Sep 1, 2021)

I haven't banned anyone in a while...


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 1, 2021)

Spongy said:


> I haven't banned anyone in a while...


@Spongy, I understand UGBB used to be SI; what do the initials stand for?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 1, 2021)

Spongy said:


> I haven't banned anyone in a while...


I used to love to ban just as much as getting banned


----------



## Send0 (Sep 1, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> @Spongy, I understand UGBB used to be SI; what do the initials stand for?


Steroid Insight... I think that's the name of the first incarnation of UG.

You can use the wayback machine to see what the board used to look like when it had that domain name.


----------



## FearThaGear (Sep 1, 2021)

If I ate popcorn, this would be the the perfect thread to eat a bag to.


----------



## Spongy (Sep 1, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> @Spongy, I understand UGBB used to be SI; what do the initials stand for?


Yup, we started out as SteroidInsight.com but then google got all pissy so Mugzy transferred the entire forum to ugbodybuilding.  My understanding is that Mugz purchased the domain looooong ago and it was initially meant to be a Vets only type board, but just didnt get much activity. 

When we made the switch Mugz actually transferred everything over so we had all of our old posts, threads, etc.  Pretty impressive transfer.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Sep 1, 2021)

SI = Suck It


----------



## Flyingdragon (Sep 1, 2021)

Spongy said:


> Yup, we started out as SteroidInsight.com but then google got all pissy so Mugzy transferred the entire forum to ugbodybuilding.  My understanding is that Mugz purchased the domain looooong ago and it was initially meant to be a Vets only type board, but just didnt get much activity.
> 
> When we made the switch Mugz actually transferred everything over so we had all of our old posts, threads, etc.  Pretty impressive transfer.


If anyone ever wants to see @Spongy get wood, start talking about "website transfer"


----------



## MrInsensitive (Sep 1, 2021)

SEND0!!!!! Bro, congratulations!!! You deserve jt my dude. Hell yes.


----------



## The Tater (Sep 1, 2021)

Congrats Send0 and well deserved


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 1, 2021)

@Send0

 the guys think you're great & if you read my posts I say things like doesn't appear to have & I'm not seeing it.

About why you were picked, well I'm seeing it now. The new set up makes it hard for me to keep up.

researched you and your posts and yes you are a good man for the job

here's something you may get a kick out of & shed light on why I was acting like a jealous ignoramus

 6 years ago from today





__





						Zeigler for Moderator Thumbs up or Thumbs down
					

Hello fellow members of the board my name is Zeigler Nice 2 Meet U. I recently asked in the chat box if I could have a picture in my signature slot. Yaya & LeanHerm informed me that I did not have the permission and said I should apply to be a moderator because they think I would be a good one...



					www.ugbodybuilding.com


----------



## transcend2007 (Sep 1, 2021)

I was thinking about this thread and how it applies to real life ... I own an affiliate marketing company with thousands of reps where much jealously lives between do nothing reps who earn little to nothing and massively productive reps who earn 7 figures ...

I am constantly stating on our Facebook group how time on our system is not relevant ... only production matters ... or in this case how the board owners perceives Sendo ...

There may also be behind the scenes things happening of which none us are aware ... and our awareness is unneeded ... all that's needed is our acknowledgement and support ...

Lastly BrotherIron had even less time on system and clearly was an excellent choice for mod ... just another example of board leadership ...


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 1, 2021)

@transcend2007 thats great but lets not turn this place into a suit & tie organization

there are a lot of juiced up gorilla around here that dont give a fuck about corporate shit like that


----------



## Flyingdragon (Sep 1, 2021)

John Ziegler said:


> @transcend2007 thats great but lets not turn this place into a suit & tie organization
> 
> there are a lot of juiced up gorilla around here that dont give a fuck about corporate shit like that








@John Ziegler  I think u look great in a suit....And that hat, only a Boss could pull that off....


----------



## transcend2007 (Sep 1, 2021)

John Ziegler said:


> @transcend2007 thats great but lets not turn this place into a suit & tie organization
> 
> there are a lot of juiced up gorilla around here that dont give a fuck about corporate shit like that



It's not about being corporate ... it was about understanding the concept of leadership and loyalty ...


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 1, 2021)

I might need a personal fluffer?


----------



## 69nites (Sep 2, 2021)

Wild thread.

A quick lesson in what to do when you think a different direction should be taken with administration on the board.

Send mugz a pm asking him why a specific decision was made. If you still think you know better, express that to him and he'll address specific concerns.

I'm speaking from experience on a wide variety of issues over the years.

Saying you think a wrong decision was made without first gathering the information as to why it was made is a direct display of ego driven decision making that really disqualifies a person from being a candidate for moderator.


----------



## 69nites (Sep 2, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> I used to love to ban just as much as getting banned


In times of war, break glass and give Bundy the hammer.


----------



## dirtys1x (Sep 2, 2021)

I know I'm new here but I just wanted to add something I guess.

This forum is free - this isn't a job promotion. Just because someone has given a certain amount of time here doesn't mean that they deserve something over someone else.

I only see HQ shit from @Send0


----------



## Send0 (Sep 2, 2021)

dirtys1x said:


> I know I'm new here but I just wanted to add something I guess.
> 
> This forum is free - this isn't a job promotion. Just because someone has given a certain amount of time here doesn't mean that they deserve something over someone else.
> 
> I only see HQ shit from @Send0



Thanks brother, these words are kinder than I deserve. I appreciate it man.


----------



## Migmaster (Sep 2, 2021)

Congrats man


----------



## tinymk (Sep 2, 2021)

Congrats brother


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 2, 2021)

dirtys1x said:


> I know I'm new here but I just wanted to add something I guess.
> 
> This forum is free - this isn't a job promotion. Just because someone has given a certain amount of time here doesn't mean that they deserve something over someone else.
> 
> I only see HQ shit from @Send0


Well spoken for a new member.  Excellent!


----------



## Send0 (Sep 2, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Well spoken for a new member.  Excellent!



We've had quite a few quality new members roll in here lately. @DesertRose @dirtys1x  and @weightlossburn are just 3 new members off the top of my head who I've enjoyed talking with.

I hope that trend continues!


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 2, 2021)

@Send0 that was super uncool & inconsiderate of me saying what I did. As if Im some kind of expert on how it oughta be. @mugzy is right. Im the reason there needs to be a moderator in the first place.

Congratulations dude you've obviously earned the shot.


----------



## weightlossburn (Sep 2, 2021)

Send0 said:


> We've had quite a few quality new members roll in here lately. @DesertRose @dirtys1x  and @weightlossburn are just 3 new members off the top of my head who I've enjoyed talking with.
> 
> I hope that trend continues!


@Send0 
Those kind words would be appreciated from anyone, but they mean much more when they come from someone that has the whole world rushing to congratulate them when they get promoted to a moderator.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 2, 2021)

John Ziegler said:


> @Send0 that was super uncool & inconsiderate of me saying what I did. As if Im some kind of expert on how it oughta be. @mugzy is right. Im the reason there needs to be a moderator in the first place.
> 
> Congratulations dude you've obviously earned the shot.


Thanks man... that means a lot, but brother don't even worry a bout it. I know others are still talking about this, but I stopped thinking about it almost as soon as it was brought up 

You and I are good man. Don't even bother giving it another thought.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 2, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> @Send0
> Those kind words would be appreciated from anyone, but they mean much more when they come from someone that has the whole world rushing to congratulate them when they get promoted to a moderator.


Hah, don't be fooled. I'm actually a jerk. 😎


----------



## Send0 (Sep 3, 2021)

Send0 said:


> We've had quite a few quality new members roll in here lately. @DesertRose @dirtys1x  and @weightlossburn are just 3 new members off the top of my head who I've enjoyed talking with.
> 
> I hope that trend continues!


Omg, I can't believe I left out @JakeRuss91 ... truth is we've been fortunate and have been getting a slew of excellent new people joining. Too many for me to list honestly.

I'm excited that we have so many quality seniors, elites and veterans here that everyone can learn from .. and that all these new users are excited to be here and bringing in some fresh air with them 😍


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 3, 2021)

dirtys1x said:


> I know I'm new here but I just wanted to add something I guess.
> 
> This forum is free - this isn't a job promotion. Just because someone has given a certain amount of time here doesn't mean that they deserve something over someone else.
> 
> I only see HQ shit from @Send0


ya I believe in seniority.. Doesnt  mean u need to lick someone’s asshole just because they have been here since day 1 but mayb just a peck


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 3, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Hah, don't be fooled. I'm actually a jerk. 😎


Agreed! Hahaha


----------



## Trump (Sep 3, 2021)

John Ziegler said:


> @Send0 that was super uncool & inconsiderate of me saying what I did. As if Im some kind of expert on how it oughta be. @mugzy is right. Im the reason there needs to be a moderator in the first place.
> 
> Congratulations dude you've obviously earned the shot.


Great response takes a real man to stand up and admit he is wrong. Good for you Zieg


----------



## DesertRose (Sep 3, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Hah, don't be fooled. I'm actually a jerk. 😎



It's true. He'll slyly hint at PMing you noodz and then act all innocent when you try to cash that check in. SHENANIGANS!  😂


----------



## Flyingdragon (Sep 3, 2021)

Is it time to select another Mod and piss off a few members?


----------



## Send0 (Sep 3, 2021)

Flyingdragon said:


> Is it time to select another Mod and piss off a few members?


If only people knew what a mod really was. Then everyone would be chiming in with "you poor poor SOB, who did you piss off to get that role?". 

I kid, I kid 😁


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 3, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Thanks man... that means a lot, but brother don't even worry a bout it. I know others are still talking about this, but I stopped thinking about it almost as soon as it was brought up
> 
> You and I are good man. Don't even bother giving it another thought.





Flyingdragon said:


> Is it time to select another Mod and piss off a few members?



Imagine how many people roid & non roid raged that one day (4/1/2018)

I was moderator


----------



## Humphrey (Sep 15, 2021)

mugzy said:


> All,
> 
> The forum here is growing rapidly with new members. If it was the winter months it would be growing even faster, I do believe now is the time to get the structure in order as fall is right around the corner.
> 
> ...





Send0 said:


> Thanks everyone. I'm happy to have an opportunity to be a able to contribute back to the board. I really enjoy the sense of community I get from the members of UGBB, that I don't really get from other places. I really think this place and the people who make it up are special.
> 
> Now then... I will say that I can be bribed if anyone should ever try to do so... *wink wink*. Kidding 😅


Congratulations mate


----------



## IzzyIncredible (Sep 15, 2021)

Congrats @Send0


----------



## Valdosta (Dec 19, 2021)

lil late to the thread, but can someone update this page to show all the staff? right now it just lists 2 mods and isn't very helpful to noobies trying to get their whereabouts on here





__





						Staff members
					





					www.ugbodybuilding.com


----------



## Patriot1405 (Dec 19, 2021)

Congratulations Send0, well deserved!!


----------



## ATLRigger (Dec 19, 2021)

Valdosta said:


> lil late to the thread, but can someone update this page to show all the staff? right now it just lists 2 mods and isn't very helpful to noobies trying to get their whereabouts on here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


U out of Valdosta, GA?
One of the high school quarterbacks just committed to my Miami hurricanes.


----------



## Valdosta (Dec 19, 2021)

ATLRigger said:


> U out of Valdosta, GA?
> One of the high school quarterbacks just committed to my Miami hurricanes.


yeah. the high school football here gets ridiculous crowds lol. my university just went to d2 championships last night but we use the high school's football stadium and they typically fill out the stands better 🤣


----------

